# Any HO slots swap shows ever around K.C. Mo.



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm in the Ozarks, but K.C. is only about 100 miles from me. St Louis is about 250, so I'd rather go to K.C.

Ronnie


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Signup with the yahoo group HOWorld, the KC fray guys post there (among other places). You should get some info from them.


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanx dlw

Ronnie


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

The show in Rockford would be worth the trip (if they keep most of the vendors they had in Matteson), it would only add a few hours to the trip to St. Louis.
It would give you a reason to stay ovvernight away from home...


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

When is this show in Rockford?

Ronnie


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

march 19 2006 is the show date i have


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

Thank Ya sir


Ronnie


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

hey toolman
Have you ever been to Perfect Slot in Springfield, MO?
--fordcowboy


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

fordcowboy said:


> hey toolman
> Have you ever been to Perfect Slot in Springfield, MO?
> --fordcowboy


Yea, a coupla times. He sold all of the HO tracks out of there so there isn't any reason for me to go back. Also, I'm not real big on grown men that wear earrings  

Ronnie


----------

